# Sedona - MTB or Road?



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Looks like good riding for both and can't amke up my mind. Although likely would be less expensive and easier to bring road bike. Any local riders here to give an opinion?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I haven't ridden up there, but because of traffic, I would go mountain. A quick look around came up with this for road bikes: http://www.absolutebikes.net/sedona/sed_frset.html

which led to this: http://www.vvcc.us/rides.htm

The traffic up there is heavy, and since people are looking everywhere but the road, I would be very careful road biking there. Use multiple lights


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks shark


----------



## Dopestrong (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm a Sedona roadie. Mountain biking of course gets most of the publicity here, and deservedly so, since there's so much advanced technical riding available, although not as much for beginners. But there's also a modest contingent of local riders who are primarily on the road. Road and dirt are similar in that there's very little flat terrain anywhere.

zmudshark is correct that there are traffic issues, at least in Sedona proper, and the improvements to Highway 179 have some trade-offs. There are now dedicated bike lanes in both directions from south of the Village of Oak Creek to the Y. But there are also 10 new roundabouts within this stretch, where the bike lanes are interrupted and the cyclist is obliged to take the entire remaining lane, which is a dicey proposition, especially during warm-weather weekends, with lots of motorists out who don't know or care about AZ bike law.

So while you might stay in Sedona, the best road riding, with a couple of exceptions, tends to be outside and around Sedona: north to Flagstaff, southwest to Cornville, Cottonwood and Jerome, south to Rimrock and Camp Verde.

Feel free to PM me for specific route details or recommendations.


----------



## bluehighway0 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-arizona/trail/PRD_164483_4513crx.aspx

I ve mt biked in Sedona a few times, this is the most popular trail but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sobebike (Jan 18, 2010)

*coming from Miami to road bike in Sedona*

I know this is an old thread, I hope you're still there! I'm coming out west from Miami next week and hope to rent a road bike in sedona and bike Monday and Tuesday. Any group rides out of Sedona area? Any places that rent decent road bikes? 






Dopestrong said:


> I'm a Sedona roadie. Mountain biking of course gets most of the publicity here, and deservedly so, since there's so much advanced technical riding available, although not as much for beginners. But there's also a modest contingent of local riders who are primarily on the road. Road and dirt are similar in that there's very little flat terrain anywhere.
> 
> zmudshark is correct that there are traffic issues, at least in Sedona proper, and the improvements to Highway 179 have some trade-offs. There are now dedicated bike lanes in both directions from south of the Village of Oak Creek to the Y. But there are also 10 new roundabouts within this stretch, where the bike lanes are interrupted and the cyclist is obliged to take the entire remaining lane, which is a dicey proposition, especially during warm-weather weekends, with lots of motorists out who don't know or care about AZ bike law.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluehighway0 (Apr 25, 2011)

I ve ridden up in Sedona a few times, 89A thru sedona to dry creek road is a great ride. There are two bike companies I have used Over the edge and Absolute bikes, both excellent. Enjoy


----------



## Dopestrong (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, I'm still here. The only advertised local road group ride is a Saturday event based in the the Village of Oak Creek (VOC), eight miles south of Sedona proper, and it's listed in the Ride Calendar of the Verde Valley Cyclists Coalition.

As previously indicated, the best bets for local road bike rentals are Absolute Bikes in VOC and Over the Edge Sports in West Sedona.

In the absence of a group ride opportunity, I might be available to ride with you maybe one of the days that you're here, or at least offer some detailed route recommendations, so feel free to PM me if you want to discuss it further. You may need to include a direct e-mail address, since I apparently haven't posted enough to be able to send a PM (or post any links) myself.




sobebike said:


> I know this is an old thread, I hope you're still there! I'm coming out west from Miami next week and hope to rent a road bike in sedona and bike Monday and Tuesday. Any group rides out of Sedona area? Any places that rent decent road bikes?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

psycleridr said:


> Looks like good riding for both and can't amke up my mind. Although likely would be less expensive and easier to bring road bike. Any local riders here to give an opinion?


Why not both?


----------

